# OG Kush



## NorCalHal (Nov 23, 2008)

Man, I just can't say enough about this strain. If u can get ahold of it, DO IT. I have whats known as the "Tahoe Cut". It just rocks!
I know, I know, the OG is mostly what I run, but after these pics, you will see why! Due to the colder weather, some of the bud and leaves turned a little purple. Hard as a rock nugs.

The one pic shows an overveiw of the room. We took off all the fan leaves on Friday, so it was a little easier to trim out., thats why they look funny with no leaves.

The last pic is the hangers dryin'

Gonna be a GREAT Turkeyday!


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I love the OG Kush. Thats some bomb smoke
Them girls look pretty Norcal


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 23, 2008)

looks real good norcalhal. I hope mine lookes as good as yours when it's done flowering. Fist time growing og kush is the smoke very good. head high or body high?


----------



## tesla (Nov 23, 2008)

Been thinking about growing this next time around. What would you say the average yield per plant dry at? Fantastic harvest.


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks amazing.  Those colors are so vibrant.  Last week I traded my ticket to the game for an eighth of the stuff and we were all happy with the smoke and taste.  It's gonna be a good winter my man!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 23, 2008)

:aok: :48:


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 24, 2008)

THANKS for all the great comments!

For me, the OG is both a headie and body high. Some of the best smoke I have smoked. I love to grow herb this time of year, as the weather is SOOOO much nicer. I fight grows all summer, but I can get 3 good clicks in every Winter.  

I am really looking forward to wrigh out. I am SOOO curious. It looks to be one of my biggest.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 24, 2008)

Tesla...I would have to say average weight per plant is around 2 zips, though there were some Monsters that were a qp for sure. We vegged these clones for probably 5 weeks before I flipped them. We did a kinda "supercropping" on them also. I kept pinching the Main and branches that were getting tall, to allow the other sets of branches to reach the canopy. It worked, and worked well.

Usually, I find the OG to not be a big producer, but I did a couple of things different this round, and it really paid off.

This was all grown with GH 3 part and flushed for 14 days before cut. I never went over 1000ppm either. It seems to really like lower PPM's


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

my fav bud of all time i was stuck on n.cal og kush for a while but havent seen it in months now ...  but theres nothing like SOUTHERN cali


----------

